# French Autochromes



## cgw (Apr 27, 2020)

These have made the rounds but in case they slipped by. A personal favorite is the flower seller in the first image:

55 Rare Color Photos Of Paris Taken 100 Years Ago


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2020)

Some neat color views.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2020)

Hadn't seen that series before; thanks for sharing.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 27, 2020)

I enjoyed those. Luxurious reds and blues


----------

